# Wanted pic of 41 or 44 mag XTP retrieved  from a deer



## kdiver58 (Oct 16, 2012)

I would like to see pictures of Hornady's XTP bullet after it has been retrieved from a deer. I'm sending them out at 1250. If someone can tell me the speed and the location of the hit. I'd love the data .. Thanks .. K


----------



## knifeman6785 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Awesome Bullet!!*

I have shot 2 deer with my Ruger 41 Mag using the Hornady xtp 210 grain, both were around 40 yrd shots and both were thru and thru, no bullet to be retreived!!! Both deer didn't go 10 yrds after being shot !!! Awesome bullet in my opinion, I do have a bullet or two I dug out of a backstop with great mushroom and expansion, they almost look like they have teeth!! I will try and find them and post some pics.Hope this helps!!


----------



## kdiver58 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Thanks*

What load were you using, what was the barrel length and what was the shot location?  Thanks .. K


----------



## knifeman6785 (Oct 16, 2012)

Barrel length 7 1/2",20.5 gr. of Hodgdon 4227,cci large magnum pistol primer,both deer were hit right behind the shoulder.It's a pretty HOT load but I have found it to be accurate and deadly!!!


----------



## kweidner (Oct 17, 2012)

I have never recovered one either.  41 mag or 44.  only ever had one deer not hit the dirt at the shot. Only went about 30yds though.   8" 44mag out to about 75 yds.  Shot one at 101 yds lasered 6" bbl open sights with my DW 741 Broke front leg with shot.  Deer jumped straight up and when it hit the ground it broke opposite rear leg.   Never even twitched.  I have witnesses for that one!


----------



## Gamegetter (Oct 24, 2012)

That is good stuff.  I may have to take my .41 Mag with me this year if I get a close shot, but have to get practiced up a bit more first.


----------



## Roger in NC (Oct 28, 2012)

This is the only XTP I've recovered.  It's a 44 mag factory loaded 240 gr. round.  Box states 1350 at the muzzle (7 1/2" barrel).  I'm using a 9 1/2" barreled SRH, so maybe a tad faster?  Shot placement was quartering to me at about 55 yds, bullet entering between near side shoulder and base of neck.  Bullet lodged in far side shoulder.  Hope this helps.


----------



## Razor Blade (Oct 28, 2012)

I use a 629 magnum classic with a 6 1/2 inch barrel. I am send them down the tube at about 1300 fps. My load is blue dot , i think about 15 grains. Same load in my 12 inch barrel encore pistol barrel. I have never recovered a single one from anything i have taken, deer , bear , or many hogs. I use only the 240 grain xtp hollow point. I have shot some deer with a quartering to shot and they will fall where they stand, with a complete bullet pass thru. You cant ask for anything to work any better. Scott


----------



## Balvarik (Oct 28, 2012)

Just putting it out there but from a 18.5" bbl 96/44 Ruger carbine,using 23.1grains of LiL'Gun  gives 1781fps on average over the chornograph at 42degree's/78%humidity/1276ft elevation.

From whitetail to black bear I have yet to recover any bullet as exit wounds on all game!

My point being that when pushed even faster than tha of handgun speeds,the bullet does great work and we have yet(never say never) to have any bullet fail us on game when we do our part....


Mike


----------



## Boot (Oct 28, 2012)

Just took my 2cd deer this morning with a handgun.  Both were shot with 44 mag 300gr XTP, factory loads. Neither bullet recovered, both were complete pass thru, and judging from the shoulder bones, I doubt I'll ever recover an XTP from a ga whitetail.


----------



## fishtail (Oct 29, 2012)

I honestly can't remember is this is from the pistol or the powder rifle with sabot. So I'm not sure which deer, distance or the velocity.
180gr 44XTP


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 16, 2012)

325gr hornady XTP (480 Ruger) 70yds entered through front of chest, lodged where white and tan hair meet up at the back of the right ham.


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 16, 2012)

240gr Hornady XTP (44Mag). 40yd High Shoulder hit, lodged just beneath the hide on the off side shoulder. The pinkish thing you see in the center of the bullet is a bone fragment. It won't come out.



What the Shoulder looked like when removed>>>


----------



## LanceColeman (Nov 16, 2012)

I absolutely LOVE Hornady XTP bullets!


----------

